# Heathkit TA-17



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bought one of these - Heathkit TA-17 - YouTube - last night very cheaply (head only) from a guy who had three more of them! This baby has a lot of bells and whistles, and must have impressed the daylights out of one's friends back in the day, especially if one was the builder. The one I bought has a problem in the power stage, which I've already received some useful information about. Once I get that ironed out, I'll begin the task of figuring out what I might like to mod, and what sort of speaker-complement/cab I want to use for it. There's far more power in this thing than I'll ever need...but then that would make it a great bass amp, wouldn't it?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is so very cool. Quite the myriad of knobs and switches to play with!

In the late 60's and early 70's my bass amp of choice was 1 or 2 Dynakits with the built in bassman preamp. After umpteen bass amps since then, I wouldn't hesitate a second to buy another one but they now go for premium prices (going rate in the day was $100 with no preamp or $125 with preamp). Many of those old kits were and still are excellent, high quality equipment.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well this guy has two more for sale!


----------

